# Nail gun



## treemandan (Dec 8, 2011)

well I pitched the gun in the scrap pile but I have a quantity of .27 cal loads. I am cleaning up my tool boxes, getting rid of stuff I never use. I am beyond making a bomb. What is the proper way to get rid of these things. Maybe just take them to the police?


----------



## mitch95100 (Dec 8, 2011)

OHOH um if you got anything partially useful put it on here someone will take it.

Taking them to the police is probably the best thing to do they can properly dispose of them
or buy another gun!


----------



## treemandan (Dec 8, 2011)

mitch95100 said:


> OHOH um if you got anything partially useful put it on here someone will take it.
> 
> Taking them to the police is probably the best thing to do they can properly dispose of them
> or buy another gun!



The gun is obsolete. It was in working order but even so I would rather drill and use screws. Useless clutter got to go.


----------



## Fifelaker (Dec 8, 2011)

Soak them in a light weight oil and pitch them in the trash.


----------



## flushcut (Dec 8, 2011)

Find the nearest 10yr old kid and turn him loose. I mean come on what kid doesn't want a small supply of gun powder.


----------



## Fifelaker (Dec 8, 2011)

flushcut said:


> Find the nearest 10yr old kid and turn him loose. I mean come on what kid doesn't want a small supply of gun powder.


Or a 52 year old kid like ME


----------



## flushcut (Dec 8, 2011)

Fifelaker said:


> Or a 52 year old kid like ME



We are all kids at heart when it comes to the bang powder.


----------



## dingeryote (Dec 8, 2011)

The loads are easy to kill. Put them in a old coffee can and soak them in mineral spirits or even diesel for a couple days.
WD-40 kills primers really quick as well.

The propellant is cellulose Nitrate and is a decent fertilizer, as it breaks down like saw dust. I dump the powder from pulled bullets(Reloading booboos) on the flower beds. Bury them once you get the primer killed with the diesel or mineral spirits, and plant Geraniums.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## promac850 (Dec 9, 2011)

dingeryote said:


> The loads are easy to kill. Put them in a old coffee can and soak them in mineral spirits or even diesel for a couple days.
> WD-40 kills primers really quick as well.
> 
> The propellant is cellulose Nitrate and is a decent fertilizer, as it breaks down like saw dust. I dump the powder from pulled bullets(Reloading booboos) on the flower beds. Bury them once you get the primer killed with the diesel or mineral spirits, and *plant Geraniums.*
> ...



What the hell did ya say?!?! 

We got a man lady here!!! :msp_mad:














:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## olyman (Dec 9, 2011)

treemandan said:


> The gun is obsolete. It was in working order but even so I would rather drill and use screws. Useless clutter got to go.



NO gun is obsolete!!! got any more you are going to destroy????


----------

